# OK, so this is what I ended up getting, again...



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, the cage I was looking at in the beginning wasn't available any more, so I just got the same cage as one of my males already has. I am gonna g and pick up two super young females tomorrow! Wish me luck!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3057122


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That cage is only big enough to house ONE rat..... I just checked on the rat cage calculator.

So it's neither big enough for your boys or girls.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

12.75" deep is way too narrow. I have boys who are around 10" long not even a year old yet, so that's pretty much just room to turn around.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is the cage calculator, you can plug in the numbers yourself. I got this response from the calculator...

"This cage would be barely large enough for one rat. Rats are social animals and are happier and more confident with a same-sex friend."

Not a suitable cage, rats grow quickly and while it might work when they are super tiny, it won't last you more than 4 months tops with 2 rats in it!!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

You are going to have to get a new cage once your girls get to be about 6 months old. They will be too big for that cage. The cage calulator says it can only hold ONE rat.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you guys forgetting she has also said her BOY is in one of those cages?.... Surely he needs more space than that as he has no friend to keep him company from being bored. I doubt much can be put in that cage, it's tiny.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, using the "old" calculator with an allowance of 1.5 cu feet per rat, it says it will hold two if the space is used wisely. 

2Boys, have you already purchased the cage? Maybe you can exchange it toward a larger one? 

IMHO, it will work for a time for two young females, but they grow fast, and you'll want a larger cage for them soon. Maybe it would be better to buy bigger and let them grow into it.

I understand the restrictions of budget, no doubt.  If you've already got the cage, maybe you can check Craigslist and/or freecycle periodically to see if you can get a larger cage to move them into when they outgrow this one. 

Good luck!
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

8O 

That cage is far too small for a pair.

And you keep grown boys in one of them too?


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah ur ratties will need a bigger space.. are u sure you posted us the right link
Jess x


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

That cage sucks. It's a TERRIBLE cage for rats. They need something way bigger and more spacious. If you bought that already, take it back and buy them a bigger one.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

You could get a Rat Manor for them instead, it is only 20 more than the cage you bought and it is SO much better...Here is the link.
The only catch is that the sale for it ends toay!
Rat Manor Cage


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

It's not a terrible cage. The only reason I bought this cage for my girls was because I had seen other people with this same cage for their girls. 
No, I only keep one of my males in the other cage that is the same, and it's the best descion for him in my opinion. He is a very aggresive rat, except not for me obviously, but he has to live alone for his aggresion. He is also a VERY small male, and has PLENTY of room to "move around" thankyou.
I am not being deffsnive either, so please don't suggest that.
But I have seen other people on here that keep their small females in this cage, and they live perfectly happy.

I cannot take the cage back, we aready assembled it, and fixed it up a bit.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

That's too bad. I haven't seen anyone else with that cage. I would never buy it. You should've gone with something bigger, or the rat manor. There just isn't enough room to play and run around in there.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Where have you seen people keep their females in that cage? It honestly is too small...


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

OK! I can't change it now alright?!
My rats so far, have been PERFECTLY happy in there cages of the same size, and I am sure my girls will be to.

You know, whatever.....I guess I'll just get back to you guys when I can show you the pics of the new girls...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

So because you saw someone else with that cage you believe it's ok? If I had my rat in a cage with a snake I'm sure you would think that was ok too huh.... 

The cage is too small!! Between the whole cage issue, the boys and girls in the same house issue, health concerns which you said you wouldn't treat I think I should just walk away from this one and future posts. Your told that it's not big enough and yet you don't seem to care..... nice rat owner....


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I AM 13 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't have the money to do vets, aka, my parents DO! I said I'd have to convince my parents to do vet bills, I would never just refuse to treat them!
I DO care. I WANT THE BEST FOR MY RATS! However, I have this cage.
I DONT appreciate you saying the things you did, because you know NOTHING about me and how I take care of my pets. You are being really mean, and saying things you know are rediculous! It's not like I did something like intentional breeding, picked them up by their tales, sat on them, etc. 
I am a nice rat owner, so I guess you were right on that one. :] Thanks! :roll: 
It's funny...you don't even know me. :lol:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Alright I think everyone needs to calm down and take a step back. Keep this off the personal level and lets keep this factual.

2boysloose, you are going head to head with some very well-researched rat owners here. Rather than backing yourself into a corner, perhaps sit down and do some research of your own, take advice on board and see what you come up with.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Well the maybe you can ask your parents to get a bigger cage for you, it would be what is best for them if you want what is best.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't ask my parents that. I am just curious as to why you are all telling me that this cage is so bad, sice when I first joined her a girl asked for advice on a cage, and then posted the same link as I did. You guys loved it then!
Ration-Well then, these "very experienced rat owners" need to learn some manors. No offence to you, of course.
I have that same cage for one of my males, and he is perfectly fit for it, all day long he just loves jumping from level to level and running about it it, and he even did that right after a stroke (he couldn't use his front legs for 10 days).


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you sure you aren't thinking of the rat manor you saw someone link...? It does look a bit similar I guess, but bigger.

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/PETCO-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx

People on here wouldn't say that cage was great, it holds one.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Your right, they do look VERY SIMILAR. But no, I am sure it was the other cage. I didn't expect anyone on here to remember it. 
Look, everyone on here doesn't really seem as interested in helping me, as they do wanting to bite my head off. 
I'll let you know how the rats are when I get them tomorrow...


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't believe how rude you people are. It makes me want to leave the forum. Instead of offering advice you are saying straight out how terrible this cage is etc. I can't believe someone would type "If I had my rat in a cage with a snake I'm sure you would think that was ok too huh...." That is SO uncalled for. I believe this forum is meant to help and educate people, not to insult. You should all be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Why should we be ashamed? We go through thread after thread and no one is listening. It gets frustrating so maybe a little harshness will drive the point home when being nice and supportive is doing NOTHING.

Everyone has a learning curve, some are faster, some are slower and some need to be told things more often.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not speaking for anyone but this is my own opinion. We were trying to help and educate, but sometimes people refuse to listen and we get annoyed. I haven't participated in much of this forum but it looks like what is happening.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

This isn't going anywhere productive.

The fact of the matter, in this instance, is that the cage is deemed to be too small. Advice has been given, whether the OP decides to take it or not is up to them.

Ms_Ratty, I am sorry that you feel this way, however, if you have read any other posts made by the OP recently you will understand members frustrations. I am *not* excusing the over personal remarks what have been made on this thread, but it seems to be used a release of pent up feelings, therefore it is being locked.

As a final note, 2boysloose - we are here to help you and therefore benefit the lifestyle of your rats, if you are willing to learn. If you are using this forum to post an idea and expect instant agreement...well. We've seen the result.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Listen, you stated you had $100 for birthday money. The rats will cost you what all of $15 tops from a pet store. You could get a bigger, better cage for the remaining money. All I was saying in my post is that this cage is too small for 2 rat girls. Just because you saw another rat owner have this cage doesn't mean it's a good idea. I've seen other posters with pine bedding also, but that doesn't mean it's a good idea. 

A too small cage is not acceptable and makes for unhappy, unhealthy rats!! Yes your new rats will be small when you get them and this cage will be perfectly fine then, however what is going to happen 4 months down the road when they are cramped in there? Wouldn't it be better to get a much bigger cage now instead of later when you don't have that $100 from grandma to help to purchase it. Or better yet spend the $100 to get your boy neutered so he isn't agressive and alone in a cage. Then you could introduce him to other rats making him much happier! 

I'm saying just because one person does it doesn't mean it's a good idea!!! You have $100 to spend, you can purchase the rat manor and the rats for that price!


----------

